# mk2 steering wheel in a mk1?



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Is it possible and how difficult is it to do?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It is possible, many of us have it now, airbag is the difficulty although vwcruise will do a conversion for around £95, then again if your like me and have a DSG you need to get the paddles done as well


----------



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww Gordon why don't you just sell me that car. It has all the right toys!

How much did the wheel cost all in?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

gally said:


> Awww Gordon why don't you just sell me that car. It has all the right toys!
> 
> How much did the wheel cost all in?


Cost is still rising mate! Wheel goes away next week to have the paddle wiring converted, airbag done last week, then it will all be fitted together!

Make me an offer mate you never know ........


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Another one looking to join the club..








Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Another one looking to join the club..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Steve


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Bender's gone Gordon!


Brian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

He'll be back mate........


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

gogs said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Another one looking to join the club..
> ...


Did you delete the buttons Steve?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Oh yeah..that is an old pic.
It now has the CF blanks installed but i cant get pics till i come home at the end of the week.
Steve


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Oh yeah..that is an old pic.
> It now has the CF blanks installed but i cant get pics till i come home at the end of the week.
> Steve


How do you get the buttons out Steve?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah..that is an old pic.
> ...


The whole button surround comes out [ x2 ] and is held in with 4 clips per unit..








I have the plain blanks for sale as ive gone for the blingy blank now.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah they come out easy, like the idea of having them but if I can't get them lite up not worth having!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


PM Sent mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

How do you get the buttons out Steve?[/quote]

The whole button surround comes out [ x2 ] and is held in with 4 clips per unit..








I have the plain blanks for sale as ive gone for the blingy blank now.
Steve[/quote]

PM Sent mate[/quote]

Replied
Steve


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you guys managed to get the stereo buttons to work as well?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

gogs said:


> gally said:
> 
> 
> > Awww Gordon why don't you just sell me that car. It has all the right toys!
> ...


Gogs, how was everything when you got it back? DSG all good?

I've been after this mod for some time and it's great to hear some of you seem to have had some success.

Could u possibly pm me with details of what I need, where to go and approx budget? (might need to start saving!)

Think I will go for the standard flat bottom one (same as yours) as Steve's Carbon one might be just outside my price point :mrgreen: looks good though!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi mate,

All is now well and working as it should, it's a really nice feel

PM sent with details


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Do they do a version of this wheel with out the radio buttons? Love to fit one but it would bug te hell out of me they didn't work. Afraid it's got to be show and go for me .


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes you can just get a blank one like I did


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I have the blanks for sale..
Steve


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry to jump on but don't suppose the mk6 golf is the same style wheel and would these carbon covers fit this TT wheel?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rocketr said:


> Sorry to jump on but don't suppose the mk6 golf is the same style wheel and would these carbon covers fit this TT wheel?


I don't think the blanks are the correct style for the mk2 wheel.
This is the correct style..








And fitted..








Steve


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Wicked now on the hunt for one .


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

1sttt said:


> Do they do a version of this wheel with out the radio buttons? Love to fit one but it would bug te hell out of me they didn't work. Afraid it's got to be show and go for me .


They do but as Steve said you can replace the buttons with blanks from Audi, I haven't made up mind yet, just happy the airbag and paddles work!


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

You have done a great job gogs I'm sure I will be tapping you up for info when I save up enough to do mine . I'm working through my lists and when I see a project like this my list gets longer lol.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I know this is a year old but I'm about to do the same.

Any idea on what's in the wiring adapter?

Surely it's just a case of wire mapping? Paddles should be stright forward so its just the single stage to double stage airbag that needs looking at. Does anyone have the wiring diagram for both the mki and MKII steering wheels and a pic of the harness adaption?

Cheers


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought Gogs wheel when he upgraded to a Mk2 TT so can help you on the diagram. I cant imagine its too difficult as there is very little wiring in the Mk1 ( horn and dsg paddles *2). - The mk2 I guess has more wires with the steering mounted controls.

Brian


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Muchios 

I think its only the Airbag that needs any attention. As you say paddles are just buttons as is the horn. No stereo buttons present so its just the round airbag in place of the original one.

I'm sure I read on another thread that the later airbags are 2 stage as opposed to 1 so I'd love to know what the wiring looks like when converted. I don't suppose there was any logic in the adapter?

From what I can see, the single firing connection needs to be connected to the low speed connection on the airbag unless you can connect both without bringing up an airbag fault.


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

uv101 said:


> Muchios
> 
> I think its only the Airbag that needs any attention. As you say paddles are just buttons as is the horn. No stereo buttons present so its just the round airbag in place of the original one.
> 
> ...


Any news on this?
I'm about to instal mine (Same as Steve) but no one can help me locally in Quebec.
I will have to convert the wiring myself... Any help is appreciated! :?

Andre


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Someone did a bit of a walk through with some photos attached.
Earlier in the year or last year, one of the V6 boys UK based and on here.
Steve


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Someone did a bit of a walk through with some photos attached.
> Earlier in the year or last year, one of the V6 boys UK based and on here.
> Steve


Thanks! Still looking for it though...

BTW, I contacted the two shops you suggested.
Unfortunately, it won't work for me 
hazzydayz.com / bring the car to fit the wheel.
autographcars.co.uk / bring the car to fit the wheel.

I was trying to purchase the wiring and instal myself.

Andre


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Made a loom adapter today and removed the canbus logic for the DSG paddles.

Its not ready just to plug into the existing loom. (i think! did it from memory!!! :roll: )


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

uv101 said:


> Made a loom adapter today and removed the canbus logic for the DSG paddles.
> 
> Its not ready just to plug into the existing loom. (i think! did it from memory!!! :roll: )


UV,

Help me understand the pic. What we see is the DSG wiring in your new wheel, right?
What about horn and airbag?

Thanks for helping me understand this... I will install my new wheel next week!

Andre


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thats just the DSG paddles. In the MKi wheel there are 3 wires.

+gear up switch line
-gear down switch line
Common

In the MKii wheel, there is canbus logic on the board under the right coverplate as the MKii TT uses a single wire canbus connection to the DSG. On the MKi the logic is external to the wheel and so uses the discrete button presses. I've just removed the canbus PCB and connected the wiring to work like the original switches. Of the 3 pin connections to the paddles. the middle pin in the common. then I just used a meter to work out which was the correct one for the switchline.

I'm waiting for my airbag to arrive but the horn is just another swich that is part of the original wheel loom, I just extended the wire as required. My single stage airbag plug has been physically modified to fit the 1st stage of the 2 stage airbag. I still think the ultimate solution would be to pack the single stage airbag in the round body of the MKii airbag and I may well investigate this option further


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

I see why you would want to do that. 
Do you know if anyone ever made any research to find out how to securely plug the MK1 on an MK2?
One of the two stage or both should be plugged?

Please send me pics when you can, I'd like to create a how-to guide.

Andre


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

When I got the loom converted that Brian now has I used hazxydayz, I sent them the current mk1 loom and the mk2 loom, they did the conversion and posted it back to me, cost was around £115,
Once it was back it was plug and play 

Another forum member hhh has done his own conversion, I believe its a case of the mk2 (4 wires) and the mk1 (2 wires) being joined correctly, ie two wires from the mk2 loom into one wire from the mk1, I thought it was safer to get it done professionally rather than do it myself

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

So you have a cable that plugs into both stages of the new airbag then?

Did they suggest the airbag would definitely deploy if required?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

uv101 said:


> So you have a cable that plugs into both stages of the new airbag then?
> 
> Did they suggest the airbag would definitely deploy if required?


The finished cable is basically the mk2 loom from the airbag that connects to the airbag with the mk1 cable joined to it to fit into the slip ring on the mk1, I asked the question about has it been tested etc and was told yes, only trouble being if they don't provide the airbag they can't vouch for the airbags operation !
I went for it anyway and had no lights etc and as far as I'm aware Brian who has it now has had no issues

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Interesting. I've been studying the whole airbag triggering thing. Obviously you're not changing any of the intelligence of the system so it just the connectivity back into the controller.

Based on that, I'd suggest the wires are just soldered together. Makes it quite an expensive soldering excersize if you supplied both parts of the loom???? I wonder how they tested it? If they've got the equipment required to simulate input to the controller that triggers the output to fire the bag. I'm also sceptical about the possible legal issues should the bag not deploy in an accident.

If they really have tested and guarantee that it will deploy correctly then it's worth the £. If they've just spliced 2 cables together based on a good knowledge of electronics (which is what I'll do) it's a bit too much to charge for the cable.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, that's pretty much the crux of it, 2 wires into one for each detonator, if I'd supplied the airbag to them with the loom I dare day they would have tested it using whatever they have, I don't think they would offer the service if it was dangerous, for my particular case I think they were guaranteeing the work just not the airbag being functional as they did not have this in their possession to test

Drop them an email asking about the whole set up, they will reply, they did with my question, I'm sure they get lots of this question for price of mind

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice one, gogs

I appreciate the info


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good luck 

That price also included the paddle conversion

Fitted


















Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gogs said:


> Good luck
> 
> That price also included the paddle conversion
> 
> ...


That's a sexy wheel..
Steve


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

UV,

When will you do the conversion? From what I understand, you're about to do it very soon, like me. Would you care to send me pics so I can follow your steps?

Best,

Andre


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bag arrived today  

No one was at home to sign for it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I've arranged to collect in the morning [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'll post pics of my airbag loom adjustment tomorrow. I'll take the same approach as described earlier and wire both stages in parallel to the original. That will also bypass the inductor in the original airbag plug. Based on my electronics knowledge, I cannot see any reason at all for the bag to fail to deploy should it be required...obviously I'm hoping not to be testing my theory but just to be clear, thats all it is....theory. I cannot make any guarantee's relating to the performance and if you copy my wiring, you do so at your own risk... :roll:


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome!

No worries about a garanteeing your work, I'm far away in Canada... 
Looking forward to get your pics, and possible your horn & DSG wiring as well.
I'm just a week behind you!


Andre


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

[smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]










I've taken lots of pics. Still fiddling with blue LED's and making the std HU accept an AUXin in place of the tape so I'll update the blow by blow later


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

uv101 said:


> [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting...


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bit of an update........

Connected both stages of the airbag to the the original MKi plug wired in parallel which initially worked fine without error.

After a short drive, the airbag light came on :evil: 
I scanned the airbag for codes and got a "low resistance or intermittent connection" error. I suspected this was due to both heater firing coils in both stages being connected in parallel but I cleared the error to see if it came back. It did!
Just to be on the safe side, I again checked the adjustments I'd made to the loom. Given that each joint is soldered and pritected in heatshrink, I doubted that it would be an intermittant connection issue. Also the fact that the resistance seen by the airbag system with both stages in parallel would be half that of a single stage I suspected that connecting both stages is what is giving the fault.

Temporarily, I've disconnected one of the airbag stages, reset the warning and I've not had the issue again.
Based on what I've found out so far, its evident that that airbag will only ever deploy at the single stage rate (slower impact) when fitted to a in place of a single stage firing bag.

The only other option would be to wire both stages in series. The issue here is that the resistance seen by the system will be double that of a single airbag and require double to current to fire both sides of the airbag and as I cannot get any tech info about the system output, I cannot guarantee it will provide enough current to fire either stage. Obviously the bits are a little too expensive to fully test (unless anyone want to donate a TT airbag system and a couple of 2 stage airbags for me to play with :roll:  ) Also, the system may still report an increased resistance and set the airbag warning again.

So with this in mind, I've revised the connectivity to this

First, before you do anything ever with any airbag wiring at all ever ever ever, disconnect the battery earth!
I know all Haynes manuals always say to do it and its usually utter rubbish, you really need to do it for the airbag!

I cut the yellow plug off the MKi airbag loom

As you look at the yellow MKi plug, the colours are as follows

1 - Black (green paint dot) - Airbag
2 - Black - Airbag
3 - Brown - Horn Switch
4 - Black - Horn/ chassis GND

Next cut the plug off the MKii loom and seperate the unused part of the loom for the black plug



















This is the bit you don't need and want to remove










Next you need to connect the horn wiring to the MKi plug

Brown from the MKii Loom to the single black on the MKi plug for the GND - Pin 4 on the yellow MKi plug
Yellow from the MKii Loom to the brown on the MKi Plug for Horn switch - Pin 3 on the yellow MKi plug

*This is the change from picture below as you only want to connect one of the airbag plugs*

Green on the MKii Loom to the black on the MKi plug (next to the brown) Pin 2 on the yellow MKi plug
Black on the MKii Loom to the black on the MKi plug (closest the edge & has green paint in the pic) Pin 1 on the yellow MKi plug
Individually insulate both the blue and white as you don't want to accidentally trigger that stage!!!!










I wound the protective cloth back onto the loom to keep everything tidy
Also, make sure you dress the loom back into the retainers on the back of the airbag as if its not tidy, it will foul as you try to mount the bag in the wheel.










Wired like this, the orange airbag plug will NEVER fire but the green airbag plug will

That's how I did it. If you try it, you do so at your own risk...... :twisted:


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi uv101
Could you not just add a small resistor into one of the wiring legs to make up the required resistance [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

I thought of this but my 400 quid is going elsewhere now.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

S12BOS said:


> Hi uv101
> Could you not just add a small resistor into one of the wiring legs to make up the required resistance [smiley=idea2.gif]


Indeed.

I believe the system is expecting to see approx 2ohms. If you assume each stage is 2ohms, when you wire the 2 stages in series, the system will see 4ohms, if you wire them in parallel the system will see 1ohm (makes sense as the system reported low resistance when in parallel).

If you wire the airbags in parallel and add a 1ohm resistor in series, the combined resistance will be 2ohms and match what the system is expecting.

I suspect it could be OK but you are then sharing some of the firing energy (current) on an external passive component. This could in theory be enough to stop the bag firing (only half of the current would be sent to the airbag).

There's a fair amount to consider and that's a bit over simplified but hopefully makes sense [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

8) [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

merlin c said:


> 8) [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Can you post a pic of your dash illuminated please 

I'm considering white dials with blue backlighting to turn the dials blue

Cheers


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you post a pic of your dash illuminated please 

I'm considering white dials with blue backlighting to turn the dials blue

Cheers [/quote]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
here ya go.
daytime


nighttime. not a very good picture I'm afraid but you can see the dials are black at nighttime


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think your clocks need adjusting as your living in the past..  
Steve


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Think your clocks need adjusting as your living in the past..
> Steve


I noticed that! Both of us too :lol:

Does it default to the car manufacture date or clock manufacture date I wonder :?:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

The date is correct....................... just call me 'the doctor' .... mmwhaaaaaaa [smiley=dude.gif]

Must have defaulted back I presume, however, I did notice the date was wrong..........................weeks later!!!


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

UV I'd like to officially thank you for your post. I will help A LOT of fellow enthousiasts I'm sure. 
Starting by me!

Is you TT DSG, if so, do you have pics of the wiring?

Best,

Andre


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to drag up an old post but I'm thinking of getting a flat bottom wheel but without airbag atm. My question is can you purchase the airbag cover separately? And can I make a plug with resistor to fool the system to think an airbag is fitted without illuminating a dash airbag light?

Cheers for any help.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't worry I found the info I needed!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Any excuse for some whoring...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

And I did the wiring myself. ..just followed the previous instructions and saved some dollar!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> And I did the wiring myself. ..just followed the previous instructions and saved some dollar!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Glad the instructions helped 



J•RED said:


> Sorry to drag up an old post but I'm thinking of getting a flat bottom wheel but without airbag atm. My question is can you purchase the airbag cover separately? And can I make a plug with resistor to fool the system to think an airbag is fitted without illuminating a dash airbag light?
> 
> Cheers for any help.


The system expects to see approx 2ohms on the black wires to the airbag. You could just stick a 2ohms resistor in the plug and fool the system into thinking an airbag is connected. I would also insulate with fireproof wrap as it's quite possible that the resistor would burn out in the event of the system trying to trigger the airbag.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Been looking at threads all over the site and this seams the best place.

I've been looking to buy a wheel and have been offered one at a good price but it has DSG paddles and radio buttons.

Can you buy blanking plates for DSG paddles? I know I can for the radio buttons. But does anyone have links to both these things? Really would like to price everything up.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think a couple of screws to remove the paddles from inside the wheel.
Steve


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh thanks was hoping that was the case.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Still looking at doing this but can I ask. The steering wheel controls fir the radio etc. can you make these work in a mk1?


----------



## biggsyx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry to drag this post back up but can someone send me a link to all the parts I would need to give a garage to fit this.

Thanks


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Check out eBay you will find all the parts. Below are eBay numbers

Flat bottom wheel 151326967967
Airbag 200995024895
MK2 wiring that will need changing to work on a MK1 see the thread. Not sure if a place would do it for you.

Or all in pre changing the wiring harness 200872406380


----------



## Twigz (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, 
I know this is my first post and that im pulling up an old thread but it has been a couple of times already so i figured it is alright.

So i made my own custom steering wheel out of an audi tt mk1 steering wheel to fit my 225 tt, therefor everything plugs in fine, however now i got the idea of multifunctional buttons on the steering wheel. All i need at this point is the pinout for the three pin plug of the buttons. as i understood these three pins are grnd and 5v dc for the commands and 1 pin for the button lights. Does anyone know the pinout of this?

Help is much appreciated,

Jeff


----------

